# My Finny :(



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 15, 2016)

It is with a heavy heart that i announce the passing of Finley :bawl:. He went to get Neutered at Pet Partners (animal clinic). When i got he phone call,They Claimed he WOKE UP from anesthesia and collapsed IMMEDIATELY AFTER. They said they gave him mouth to mouth for 25 minutes. Than if that wasn't bad enough, when we go to pick him up they make us wait in their kitchen ten minutes before anyone even says a word to us. 

To make matters worse, now I'm hearing of more pets dying under their care.When we asked for out money back all they could say was "the services were already performed." Straight faced, no emotion........as if this happens all the time and they didn't care AT ALLL ssd:


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 15, 2016)

Than they had the audacity to ask if they should charge us right then and there for " emergency care" or send the bill to our apartment. The woman had completely no emotion the whole time........ i would like to know WHY she became a vet if she has no compassion for people.


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 15, 2016)

It broke our hearts to have to say goodbye to our good boy as we often called him!. We miss him giving us bunny kisses! :,(


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 15, 2016)

So sorry. What a sad, horrible story. Just so sorry for your good boy. Be sure to get your story out there. Do they have websites like RateMyDoc only for vets? 
And again, so very very sorry for your loss. The loss itself did not need to happen but the rudeness just adds insult to injury.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 15, 2016)

I just looked up Pet Partners in Fall River and their Yelp review gives the place 5 stars. If I were you, I'd write a review of your experiences. Get the truth out there about that place. 

Really so sorry for your loss. I hope your Good Boy is binkying free somewhere. You both must be devastated by his unexpected passing. So sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 16, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss, he was a gorgeous little man. I check around a lot before I took any of mine in and made sure that they did rabbits all the time. It was a 50 mile drive, but they were a 3rd of the cost and I never had a problem with any of the 32 they did.I just hate seeing new posts here--one of ours is over 14 and still fine but at her age any thing is possible.


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone!. He was such a good boy always listened and he was free roam mostly but we had his cage in the room too in case he wanted to eat or use his litter box.I might put a review on Yelp because it doe not deserve 5 stars! . They so rude to us...When asked if we wanted to do an autopsy, the woman just said it won't bring him back.....


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 18, 2016)

The day it happened, my fiance posted a status on their Facebook page about it and it got shared over 27 times!. Than yesterday, we got a phone call saying an unknown person paid our bill.......I think it was the vet because she felt guilty after what she did !.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 19, 2016)

Whoever paid the bill was very kind. If it was someone at the clinic, well that doesn't change the rudeness or the carelessness that caused the incident in the first place. I hope you still post your experience on Yelp to help others.


----------



## mrsdiamond (Mar 22, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Finley looks beautiful in the pictures you shared. We call our bunny, Cookie, our good boy, too. Cookie has had a few health concerns from time to time, and it makes me think of how hard it will be to say goodbye to him. He has captured my heart, as it sounds like Finley stole yours. My heart goes out to you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree it was a nice thing to do but it still doesn't change how we were treated that day and I did post on Yelp about it!. and Thank You we loved him so much he was always hopping around and he would sit with us in the morning before my fiance went to work.


----------

